# BENEFIT SMACK DOWN MONEY SHOOT tonight [email protected] LCSA



## shortbox11 (Oct 12, 2003)

sorry about the last minute post , 


Time	
Saturday, January 15 · 7:00pm - 10:30pm
Location	Livingston Conservation Sport Association
8532 McClements Road, Brighton, MI, 48114
Brighton, MI

BENEFIT SMACK DOWN MONEY SHOOT
Where - Livingston conservation and sports association

When Jan. 15th 7:00pm

Price  $20.00 Per shooter $5.00 for money shoot 15.00 for benefit. LCSA will match money raised up to $1000.00

Benefit is for Steve Taulbee. Steve is a member of LCSA and shoots on the Tue. night league. Steve fell from a tree on Oct.21 while climbing down from his tree stand. Steve spent many weeks in the Hospital recovering from his injuries. Come out and shoot, have a good time and help support Steve in his recovery.

1st place  $100.00 
2nd place  $50.00
3rd place  $30.00 

Pay out based on 36 shooters 

CALL FOR PREREGISTRATION 
Jason Street @ 517-404-8514


----------



## greatprohunter (Jul 25, 2001)

Congrats to Josh !! Straight shooting!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shortbox11 (Oct 12, 2003)

Just want to give a big hand of applause out to Jason Street for setting this up , it was a real fun shoot! He had 24 shooters , and it ran just about to 10:30 pm . Last shootoff was between Larry Boone , and Josh Dickerson! Booner gave the young guys a run for there money...great shooting Boone! Josh Came out on top though...by the skin of his teeth! Jason Raised a bit over 600 bucks , and the club is going to match that....every little bit helps out! 

Steve Taulbe was there , along with his lovely wife , and Chad his son-in-law.

It was great to see him up and walking , His story of falling should be an inspiration for others to use the new lifelines for going up and down from your treestands! 

Thanks again Jason , and all the archers who showed up for the cause!


----------

